# The Ikea Effect : Are you immune to it ?



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/11/17)

I wonder to what extent we are overly proud (satisfied) with coils we make, wicking, adjusting o rings, making juice, wrapping batteries etc. 
After a Harvard study in 2011, the Ikea Effect was born. According to Wikki,...
*"The IKEA effect* is a cognitive bias in which consumers place a disproportionately high value on products they partially created. *The* name derives from *the* name of Swedish manufacturer and furniture retailer *IKEA*, which sells many furniture products that require assembly."
Why is it that coils we make are almost always the best. Or at the very least, just as good (i'm not referring to the ones we reject). I'm really proud of the simple coils I make, and when I wick an RDA or RTA perfectly I truly believe the flavour is fantastic.
Perhaps we mostly go for mods with all the bells and whistles because we believe that our fiddling produces better results. We are rewarded for our effort. 
We wrap our batteries in all sorts of bling. Perhaps if they look better they will perform better? We prefer our wraps to the dull commercial brownies, greenies, and pinkies. 
If we struggle to perfect vaping with a new RDA I think that we like the RDA, even more, when we have "conquered" it.
Perhaps this is all the Ikea Effect. I really don't know, but I must admit that after making a good juice, I truly believe that it is on a par, or better than, many commercial juices. This feeling doesn't last for long, but it's great while it lasts.
Are you a victim of the Ikea Effect ? 
The problem is that, by definition, we don't realise it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (20/11/17)

Well I definitely love my child and instantly reject the children of others... do I have the Ikea effect

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (21/11/17)

This has been in the back of my thoughts and bugging me a bit. Is there an inverse ikea effect? A perception of 'nothing i do is ever good enough', that is without being informed as such by HRH.

Regards.


----------



## RichJB (21/11/17)

I think both conditions can be present to some degree. I don't suffer from the Ikea Effect. I know full well that my coils and wicking are rubbish. 

I think the opposite effect may be present in mixing. I suspect a lot of really good juices get made privately but the recipes aren't released for fear that they aren't good enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/11/17)

I like all the drama I create in day to day situations over the drama other people stir up, so yes I suffer from low EQ effect, I mean IKEA effect.


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/11/17)

I made myself some new coils last night using Flatwire Flaptons but for the first time I did not use my coiling jig, I wrapped it by hand and they came out, well to me, perfectly! I was so happy and proud I took like 5 pictures of it and almost, _almost_ put it on Facebook when I thought to myself, "why?". I then subsequently deleted them but am still enjoying the 'masterpiece' of a 0.31Ohm Flapton in my Serpent Mini and the wonderful flavour it gives.

Do I suffer from the IKEA effect? Yeah, quite likely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (21/11/17)

Raindance said:


> This has been in the back of my thoughts and bugging me a bit. Is there an inverse ikea effect? A perception of 'nothing i do is ever good enough', that is without being informed as such by HRH.
> 
> Regards.



Perfectionism???


----------

